# Fished O'Shay this morning



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Went over to O'Shay dam this afternoon to get in on the hot bite. 
With the water a little stained and up a bit, I tied on a 3/16oz chart vibe.
Didn't get a Bite! Don't know why.
Maybe I should have gone to Hoover or Alum...

ski
Dates on pics are incorrect. I assure you it was today.





























Scioto below 270 in Dublin


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Good pics! Looks like it will be a while before that gets fished!


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonecrusher said:


> Good pics! Looks like it will be a while before that gets fished!


You should see Griggs, the water has flooded the whole frisbee golf course and some of the holes are half under water.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow what a niagra falls there!! I more curious though as to when the hot bite was happening?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Should have used 1/4 oz.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fishing report: hot action alongside guardrails, burn a blade bait in areas where the water covers the handicap fishing areas. try a blue and black jig on the steps and drag a carolina rig over the bike paths. crappies have been taken at or around the frisbie golf goal posts. use dark colors with rattles, also dont hesitate to target parking lots especially the parking blocks (spot within the spot), they are holding quality fish.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Oshay was slightly higher when I was there the other day, I got mist on my windshield while crossing the bridge.

I like this video, check out how much debris is in the water going over the dam.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Oshay was slightly higher when I was there the other day, I got mist on my windshield while crossing the bridge.
> 
> I like this video, check out how much debris is in the water going over the dam.
> 
> YouTube - Griggs Dam at floodstage..January 2005


That's an "in house" video too!


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

i would have went with a 3/4. 1/4 way to small todd!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This was 2/17, the sun was hitting the rocks and trees glazed with frozen mist.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I am absolutely amazed at the video from Griggs!!! I wonder how high the water below the dam is above normal pool. 

ski


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is almost scary to think about Griggs being that deep.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ski said:


> I am absolutely amazed at the video from Griggs!!! I wonder how high the water below the dam is above normal pool.
> 
> ski





cpr_mike1 said:


> That is almost scary to think about Griggs being that deep.



I showed the video to my brother (whom was living in Florida at the time) and at first he couldn't tell where the video was shot...Then he muttered..."is that, is that GRIGGS!?"

To help illustrate the magnitude of the flood just look at the FPS readings. In ski's pic's Oshay was rolling @ about 18000fps. When I shot that clip the water was rolling @ *27,000* fps .And yea, it was kinda scary to see the Scioto turn into the Ohio overnight....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=22411&highlight=boat+griggs


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm moving files into a new computer and I found this one dated 1/8/2005, this is the new Hayden Run bridge as seen from the abutment of the old bridge.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

does this:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03221000
mean we hit a new record? the MAX show 14000 in 1963, from the graph is seems like it was reaching 20000 this weekend.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

leckig said:


> does this:
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03221000
> mean we hit a new record? the MAX show 14000 in 1963, from the graph is seems like it was reaching 20000 this weekend.


Nope. We set a record over the weekend, but the 'record' value is for each day of the year. So, the highest it ever was on a March 7th was 14000. I'm pretty sure the highest it ever was on the 4th-6th was... recent, actually! lol.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks for explaining this, i suspected i was not reading this right.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The daily record will be reset...next year maybe? It should show 2011 next time the day rolls around.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

After I took those pictures I drove down Riverside drive and saw the water right at the foundations of many of the homes that back up to the river. I wonder how mnay of those homes have water damage?
ski


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow thats crazy stuff.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In April we have an annual litter cleanup below Greenlawn, this high water floods the wooded bottom land. Logs get jammed among the trees, and they catch sticks, and it all builds up like beaver dams. They serve as filters for floating litter, and it can look like someone dumped a truckload of plastic.


----------

